# E.T church



## Mikeymutt (Mar 17, 2016)

After a day out in France with zedstar and two none members I had the pleasure of having permission to see this disused church.i have never in all the churches I have been in seen something so amazing.the colours in here were amazing.


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 17, 2016)

That's absolutely stunning


----------



## Conrad (Mar 17, 2016)

That really is mental, beautiful stuff.


----------



## krela (Mar 17, 2016)

Extraordinary!


----------



## smiler (Mar 17, 2016)

You'll have to retire Mikey, trying to better that will drive you to drink and I'm not sure Rubex likes the idea of sharing her jug.
Superb pics, I loved it, Many Thanks,


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 17, 2016)

Huge letdown when you see the exterior shot, but totally stunning inside!


----------



## thorfrun (Mar 17, 2016)

its like a 1970's version of a futuristic church, awesome


----------



## tazong (Mar 17, 2016)

Really really fantastic mikey - I think that my favourite of all the sets you have done.
You should be very proud of those photos.


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm almost speechless, this is my favourite of your posts so far.


----------



## Jon6D (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks different, thanks Miky


----------



## druid (Mar 17, 2016)

There is a character limit on posts but all I really wanted to say was :

wow!


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 18, 2016)

This is absolutely incredible mate!


----------



## night crawler (Mar 18, 2016)

That is a stunning, you were lucky to see that. I love the second photo of the Station of the Cross and the crosses further down. The starkness of the concrete set the place off


----------



## rockfordstone (Mar 18, 2016)

that is incredible, can't imagine our planning authorities allowing something like this to be built


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 18, 2016)

A very beautiful church. Imagine when the sun shines and the sunlight comes through those windows. Stunning.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 18, 2016)

Mind Blown....


----------



## Toadious (Mar 18, 2016)

Stunning. Not sure it looks Christian? Looks otherworldly sci-fi futuristic not what I'd expect to see. Bet a sunny day really sets it off. Be interesting to see it with its interior lights on at night, I could imagine that would look stunning too. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## tazong (Mar 18, 2016)

When i first saw the pictures of this place - the first thing that came to my mind was if the lighting was set right would be a perfect set for a blade runner type film - very very sci fi


----------



## Scattergun (Mar 19, 2016)

Well played, that's actually pretty cool


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 19, 2016)

What an amazing structure and stunning images.


----------



## Rubex (Mar 20, 2016)

What a stunning place!


----------



## 0xygen (Mar 21, 2016)

Awesome find! From the outside it almost looks like something you might find in North Korea. On the inside however, I can picture a large group of hardcore clubbers, tweaking hard and trying to taste the vast array of colours that beam through the windows.

Love it!

0xygen


----------

